# Buller Barracks Aldershot



## agnos

First go at a post:

Buller Barracks in Stanhope Lines in Aldershot was opened in 1970 and built on the site of the original Buller, which had stood there since the 1890s. It was the home and training depot of the Royal Corps of Transport, originally the Royal Army Service Corps. From 1965 until 1993, the RCT was the foremost provider of transport on a large scale for the British army and most of the men trained at Buller were destined for the heavy transport and tank transporter squadrons stationed in Germany in the British Army of the Rhine. The RCT was disbanded in 1993 as the Cold War requirement faded and it’s troops absorbed into the Royal Logistics Corps, with training being moved to Deepcut. Buller Barracks has been handed over to a contractor for demolition and redevelopment.

Parade Ground



Drill Shed



Admin Buildings



Accommodation Blocks















Cookhouse



Guardroom and cells


----------



## yortsandthat

I use to work there between 1992/93 in the cookhouse, it was my first job leaving school.


----------



## Hayman

"The RCT was disbanded in 1993 as the Cold War requirement faded" and "Buller Barracks has been handed over to a contractor for demolition and redevelopment". A good job there is no country leader wanting to restart the Cold War! I remember the original Buller Barracks when I passed by them when visiting Aldershot from Longmoor. And at Longmoor there was a row of married quarters named after somewhere in the Crimea, having been built shortly after the Crimea War.


----------



## horse39

spent some time in that guardroom


----------



## Fred Morris

All that empty unwanted housing. What about the homeless and refugees. They need accommodation.


----------



## Hayman

horse39 said:


> spent some time in that guardroom


On guard duty, or in a cell? What were you in, and when? I was in the REs from 1958 to 1964.


----------



## yortsandthat

Fred Morris said:


> All that empty unwanted housing. What about the homeless and refugees. They need accommodation.


How many homeless or refugees have you invited into your home? Lead by example before you expect someone else to take charge first.


----------



## night crawler

Fred Morris said:


> All that empty unwanted housing. What about the homeless and refugees. They need accommodation.


This was published in 2012 long before any of this shit happen. Please don't discuss our political situation on here we come on here to escape that


----------



## Fred Morris

It was only an observation. Homelessness and immigration was an issue even when I was younger. 
Still you're probably a Snowflake anyway but your still entitled to your opinion whether I concur or not. 
I was doing this stuff back in the 70's, unfortunately I have no evidence as if you were caught, by the gremlins they used to expose your films so taking a camera wasn't a real option. 
I did sometimes borrow a dog to give me a "valid excuse" although trying to explain to a copper that a little terrier dragged 6' 2" and 16 stone moi into a place I shouldn't be wasn't always tenable. 
A dog like a terrier can usually find a way in if needed. Stopping them from barking was a bit harder. 
Great site well worth following. Frugal Fred


----------



## yortsandthat

Fred Morris said:


> It was only an observation. Homelessness and immigration was an issue even when I was younger.
> Still you're probably a Snowflake anyway but your still entitled to your opinion whether I concur or not.
> I was doing this stuff back in the 70's, unfortunately I have no evidence as if you were caught, by the gremlins they used to expose your films so taking a camera wasn't a real option.
> I did sometimes borrow a dog to give me a "valid excuse" although trying to explain to a copper that a little terrier dragged 6' 2" and 16 stone moi into a place I shouldn't be wasn't always tenable.
> A dog like a terrier can usually find a way in if needed. Stopping them from barking was a bit harder.
> Great site well worth following. Frugal Fred


Do you reckon the Ukrainian refugees will enjoy Rwanda, or do they not send white people there?


----------



## tractormikee

Great memories 1986 intake 208/1


----------



## Hayman

yortsandthat said:


> Do you reckon the Ukrainian refugees will enjoy Rwanda, or do they not send white people there?


Perhaps Ukrainian refugees will be sent to the Isle of Man. If it was good/bad enough for WWII German PoWs . . .


----------



## horse39

Hayman said:


> On guard duty, or in a cell? What were you in, and when? I was in the REs from 1958 to 1964.


Sorry for late reply, totally missed your comment, joined '82 did 6 yrs. I was on guard duty. Shame it's all been knocked down now


----------



## Hayman

horse39 said:


> Sorry for late reply, totally missed your comment, joined '82 did 6 yrs. I was on guard duty. Shame it's all been knocked down now


Thanks for the info. Obviously some accommodation buildings will be come 'time expired'. I'm thinking of the terrace of other ranks married quarters at Longmoor named after one of the Boer War battles. Curiously, these early 20th century basically laid out houses were younger than the London W4 road of Victorian houses and maisonettes where my wife and I lived for 29 years. The latter are there, very much modernised which proves their viability. I'm sure Buller Barracks could have had similar treatment.


----------

